# Reflective Vests In Spain, New Law



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

From 23rd July 04 new Spanish laws will require motorists to wear a refleective waistcoat if they stop and get out of their vehicle at the roadside or outside of built up areas, both day and night. The police will not check whether drivers are carrying waistcoats on board, but will issue fines if they see this law being breached. 

Extract from the Caravan Club April Magazine. 

Happy new high viz vest ...

Jim


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

scotjimland said:


> From 23rd July 04 new Spanish laws will require motorists to wear a refleective waistcoat if they stop and get out of their vehicle at the roadside or outside of built up areas, both day and night. The police will not check whether drivers are carrying waistcoats on board, but will issue fines if they see this law being breached.
> 
> Extract from the Caravan Club April Magazine.
> 
> ...


Hello

These reflective jackets are very sweaty things to wear. If you have to put one on every time you stop at the roadside & get out of the vehicle when not in built up areas seems a bit of a palarva. I can understand having to use one if yoy are for example changing a tyre on th offside but I am glad I have no plans to travel to Spain in the near future. 
I get hot enough without having to use added garments for whatever purpose.

Motorhomer


----------



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

*Hi Vis*

After spending the last three years working where you had to wear Hi Vis I think this is a great step forward
have you noticed how lots of people etc treat the hard shoulder like a pavement !

geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Totally agree with 'kentucky', should be law in this country as well.

Referring back to 'motorhomers' views, you can now purchase a dayglo vest made with a perforated material so you shouldnt get too sweaty, but personally speaking, it's a potential lifesaver, so can't see the problem.

pete


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the brave new nanny state


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Referring back to 'motorhomers' views, you can now purchase a dayglo vest made with a perforated material so you shouldnt get too sweaty, but personally speaking, it's a potential lifesaver, so can't see the problem.

pete[/quote]

Im trying to imagine the kind of suntan you might get if you wore this perforated vest without a shirt ..
:lol:

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim wrote;


> Im trying to imagine the kind of suntan you might get if you wore this perforated vest without a shirt ..


Jim, I don,t recommend sunbathing on the side of a spanish dual carriageway(!)

Only jokin'

pete


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Jim wrote;
> 
> 
> > Im trying to imagine the kind of suntan you might get if you wore this perforated vest without a shirt ..
> ...


Hi

No need to actually sunbathe. Ones body tans the second you are out in the fresh air. I can just imagine there are going to be some lovely or maybe not so lovely patterned bodies in Spain this summer. I go patchy enough without the help of a stencilled garment. :roll: :lol:

Motorhomer.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Im glad it wasnt law when I hichhiked across Spain !! :roll:


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*luminous jackets*

We were down the south east coast (mojacar) last week, (not with the van) and alot of people have the jackets sat on the passenger seat ready to put on if necessary. Our hire car didn't have one, though; I also doubt whether it had two warning triangles!


----------

